# Cool documentary for reptile and amphibian lovers



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

SO I've been watching this cool BBC/David Attenborough documentary called "Life In Cold Blood" 
It's a five part series covering reptiles and amphibians (snakes, lizards, frogs turtles ect...). Have only got to see the first couple parts but have found it to be very enjoyable and thought I'd share it here .I could only find the first few full length episodes on youtube and posted them here. I found the rest on my torrent site and will upload them to my youtube when I get the time. For now here are the first three episodes....hope you enjoy

* "The Cold Blooded Truth"*





* "Land Invaders"*




*
"Dragons of the Dry"*


----------

